# Live Scope



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Is a very expensive tool for fishing, I'm holding out a long as possible but will end up getting it to compete in the big boy Crappie tourneys that I'll be fishn as soon time allows.....
Do you have it yet or are you planning on getting it?

Here's a vid with a couple buds where we're using it to catch crappie....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

My buddy has it, first time I fished the livescope with him. Pretty fun at first, then didnt seem like a challenge after you see them eat the lure. Lol. Its definitely fun though. Like a video game.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

tommy261 said:


> My buddy has it, first time I fished the livescope with him. Pretty fun at first, then didnt seem like a challenge after you see them eat the lure. Lol. Its definitely fun though. Like a video game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember y'all getting that double limit..... 
I'm not a scope fan but it's what we have evolved too....
I thought I was gonna hear team Capps & Coleman say it was unfair at the Crappie Expo final weigh of today, I could definitely tell it wasn't a change they wanted to accept.....


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

i've seen it firsthand also ! it really is awesome . waaaaaaay to expensive for my low budget though .


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I went to Somerville and fished with a Guide about three weeks ago. Very interesting. I enjoyed looking at it for a bit and then I wanted to fish. It really sucked when you can see them and they won't bite. It makes it kind of frustrating.

Goes back to the same thing, if the fish ain't hungry, it is a waste of time and money.

Just an opinion. .02


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd have to eat a lot of crappie to make that thing worth it. I'd be up to the challenge.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I gotta admit they are tempting but at some point it almost feels like cheating. Makes ya miss the good old days .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

whsalum said:


> I gotta admit they are tempting but at some point it almost feels like cheating. Makes ya miss the good old days .


I agree, it just seems too much like cheating at fishing. 
Plus I don't have one, lol!
I was crappie fishing with BBJim the other day and as I watched the screen I saw where a fish had hit the bait, but I didn't hear Jim landing one.
I asked without looking at him, we both had warm hoods on, if he missed one?
As I turned he held a big slab and said "This one?"
It makes me frustrated enough when I can see on downscan/sonar fish I am after and they will not hit, a live scope would make it more frustrating.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Its on the plate for Dec. I fished with a friend on Somerville. It is a game changer for crappie. Seeing them react to certain lures etc is priceless.
Thinking about the Garmin 1022 since I have Lowrance already and just want for livescope. The unit was $1100 when I checked. Still need the transducer.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Gofish2day said:


> Its on the plate for Dec. I fished with a friend on Somerville. It is a game changer for crappie. Seeing them react to certain lures etc is priceless.
> Thinking about the Garmin 1022 since I have Lowrance already and just want for livescope. The unit was $1100 when I checked. Still need the transducer.


Can you get sonar and di/si on the 1022 plus Livescope? I have a 12â€ Lowrance now that I really like and canâ€™t justify the Livescope for just a few crappie trips a year


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

I've had mine for 2 years now. I'll never be without it again. I use it mainly for crappie, catfish and bass. Although i live on the coast, i haven't used it in the saltwater yet. I still love it!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Just a few examples.

































































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

pipeliner345 said:


> Just a few examples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt they work


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you mind sharing the guide? Feel free to PM me.



banpouchi said:


> I went to Somerville and fished with a Guide about three weeks ago.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The pics do not do justice. You need to see the fish move and react.
The Garmin 1022 (10 inch) is for people who have Lowrance like me. It does not have all the mapping features etc. Lower priced but great for livescope. Non-touch screen. This gives you more screen space. The touch has a bar at the bottom which takes up screen.
Crappie are 90% what I fish for so for me its a plus.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

The unit on the boat in this vid is the 8616xsv...... It's one of Garmin's top shelf units...... It has maps, 2D sonar, DI, SI and live scope..... Very nice unit but if you want it take a wheel barrel to the bank to get enough money to pay for it......LOL 
What was very nice is the Garmin trollmotor has a built in transducer to run all except live scope which mounted nicely to the TM shaft......
Unless Humminbird comes out with something as good or better I'll be joining the live scope squad......


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Wait for humminbird. Its called Live Imaging. Not 360 though. At least you'll have options then. 

All I know.

Ill be sticking with the ole Helix units and the Link for the next few years.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Jigger said:


> Wait for humminbird. Its called Live Imaging. Not 360 though. At least you'll have options then.
> 
> All I know.
> 
> Ill be sticking with the ole Helix units and the Link for the next few years.


I know research and development takes time but wow is HB lagging on this......
Simply - Clearly - Better


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have been running mine for 2 years now. I can tell you I have learned a lot about what they like and don't like just by watching that screen. Once you get used to it you can really target the big girls if you wanted. I just like numbers


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Mallardman02 said:


> I have been running mine for 2 years now. I can tell you I have learned a lot about what they like and don't like just by watching that screen. Once you get used to it you can really target the big girls if you wanted. I just like numbers


Very nice..... It's a different feel for me catching while scoping vs using 2D or even no electronics....... It's what we have gone to though......


----------

